# welche Datenbank



## dimitrif (19. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

ich brauche eure Unterstützung. Ich möchte eine Java Anwendung schreiben, die eine Datenbank benutzen soll. Das Problem ist, ich will keine externe Datenbank haben, so wie MySQL. Es muss in der ProjektDatei eingebunden sein und nur für die Abfrage von der Anwendung selbst dienen. Als Beispiel Excel-Tabelle mit VBA-Form, die Daten aus der Excel-Tabelle nimmt, obwohl die Tabelle selbst nicht zu sehen ist. So kann man die Datei zusammen mit der "Datenbank" verschieben, per E-Mail versenden, umbenennen usw. 

Was ist zu empfehlen?

Danke


----------



## AlArenal (19. Aug 2008)

H2, HSQLDB, Derby (JavaDB), ....

Die Suchfunktion hätte auch geholfen


----------



## Siassei (19. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

neben den Erwähnungen von AlArenal sei noch Firebird, PostgreSQL und SQLite erwähnt.


----------



## AlArenal (19. Aug 2008)

PostgreSQL gibts auch nur in einer Server-Version, analog zu MySQL. Firebird muss installiert werden und bei SQLite m Zusammenspiel mit Java bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.

Der Vorteil der von mir genannten Kandidaten ist klar, dass es reine Java-Lösungen sind, damit sind laufen sie überall wo das Prog auch läuft, man muss nüscht installieren, etc.


----------



## HoaX (20. Aug 2008)

sqlite muss du nicht extra installieren, aber halt platformabhängig die bibliothek mitliefern. aber da sqlite sowieso pfui is lieber gleich was richtiges. wie AlArenal schon sagte H2, HSQLDB, Derby (JavaDB), ....


----------



## dimitrif (21. Aug 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Empfehlung, 

ich habe mich für Java DB entschieden, angeblich soll die Datenbank zusammen mit NetBeans 6 installiert sein. Das ist tatsächlich so, ich habe Ornder gefunden, nur jetzt verstehe ich nicht so ganz, wie kann ich es "aktivieren", sodass ich von meiner Aplikation darauf zugreifen kann, bevor aber Tabelle erstelle usw. Die Dokumentation auf Sun seite bezieht sich auf den Fall, wenn ich keine Java DB hätte, die habe ich aber durch die Installation von NetBeans, vielleicht ist es schon funktionsfähig?

Danke


----------

